# Making your Relationship Sweeter Everyday



## bethshek

We've been married for 23 years now and experiencing a happy marriage journey. Why I call it a journey? Marriage is a journey, there are times that along your journey you meet storms that sometimes threatened your relationship but however, there are elements that helps us both stand in the midst of the storms because of the FAITH that is in us. A faith in our God Almighty. Tough times will come and test your partnership. But, one thing we've learned is that, we need to face it and united to carry it and hand in hand work it together for the good of our relationship. There are important elements in success of a marriage and making your relationship becomes sweeter everyday.:iagree:
1. Prayer - We both pray together everyday and meeting God in a special place and communing to Him all about us.
2. Communication - We talk and listen. We listened to each other.
3. Transparency - Share all what you have in your heart and never hide and being transparent.
4. Love, Respect and honour
5. Acceptance


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Here is my short version ....

Never Keep Secrets ~~~~ Never let the Sun go down on your anger. A little conflict is healthy, do not fear it ~~~Know your spouses Love Languages & live to give what they crave. ~~~~ If you have sexual inhibitions, destroy them! Read books on Sex , Intimacy & Spicing like mad, never let the passion fade.~~~ Continue to date after kids, Laugh with each other, Flirt always, be playful, bring each other up when the other is having a bad day .~~~ May your Lover forever & always be your Best Friend. 



> *bethshek said*:
> 1. Prayer - We both pray together everyday and meeting God in a special place and communing to Him all about us.
> 2. Communication - We talk and listen. We listened to each other.
> 3. Transparency - Share all what you have in your heart and never hide and being transparent.
> 4. Love, Respect and honour
> 5. Acceptance










*Communication* is the bedrock of understanding each other...Conflict Resolution is essential....

Excellent article here - Interdependent Couple Communication 

*Transparency* is very important to us also. My thread  HERE 









Great Book on *Love & Respect* >> Love & Respect: The Love She Most Desires; The Respect He Desperately Needs:


----------



## Wiserforit

Communication, transparency, respect, honor... we can agree with that.

We're atheists, which is our religious connection. Our spiritual connection is the outdoors. Nature. 

She was from the Philippines which was heavily Catholic but I was pretty confident because she was very bright that science and reason would prevail. It did. I never expressed disrespect or contempt for her beliefs, and if she had been hard core fundy I would not have been interested.


----------



## relationshipsguide_gal

I would also like to add Appreciation, trust, humility, and forgiveness. Being contented and staying positive no matter what also help a lot. Thanks for sharing your relationship tips everyone! ^_^ - Mae (relationshipsguide_gal)


----------

